# Cheat Meal Damage?



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi ya,

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Been a long time reader of these forums but never posted before, love the advice and information on here its supurb.

<o> </o>

I just have a question I know a lot of people have cheat meals on here etc, but out of curiosity how much damage can really be done through this?.

<o> </o>

For example if I am going to cheat like once a month its normally 1 Chinese dish and I make my own wholegrain rice but to compensate I always skip my afternoon protein shake so the 600Cals less from that and then 300Cals less from not having my normal dinner, means that I should not break my daily limit.

<o> </o>

But if I was to have say banana fritters as well and I did break the limit for 1 day how much damage is really done? Does it really undo a weeks worth of work? Or is the additional cals instantly turned into Fat?

<o> </o>

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Wont cause any fat storage at all. Once a month, few hundred extra calories? No problem


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

no problem when i cheat i make my self sick- maccy ds, donuts bags of crisps etc i go mental and i do this every week no probs and still loose weight the key is to remain consistently on the money with your diet throughout the week 110%

1 day a week no probs

after a show it will take me hmm about 5 weeks to start putting fat on and thats eating rubbish every day


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Mate, when your dieting you do need bad fats once in a while.

I think 1ce a month is a bit too strict. Once a week is more the normal.

If your not dieting for a show then have a full day off every 2nd cheat day. Fill your self with what you want. It help with cravings and you cant get fat in a day..

When im comp dieting i have once a week just for a meal. Now im pre show prep i Have one day a week but have a 2hr refeed. Sometimes i throw in a mars bar and a can of coke mid week to keep me sane.

if you committed to a health life style you will go nuts only cheating once a month..

Think about it, 12 re-feeds in a year???? screw that..

if your havin a chineese dont mess with your own rice.

Get a starter. main, dessert. couple of mars bars and some pop.

HAPPY DAYS>>


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah thanks guys i think i might treat myself tomorrow then to a Banna Fritter  , and Crispy Beef hehe.

I am just so incredibly paranoid about putting on fat lol. I used to be 17Stone 5Lb Last July, and in January just hit 10Stone 10Lb. So i have been doing a mild Bulk/mantain and gone to 10Stone 12Lb in the 6 Weeks so aiming for 1/4Lb to 1/2Lb of muscles per week. I have it in my head though that as soon as my once a month cheat meal goes over my daily allowance it will turn straight to fat and cover my abs lol.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

1 cheat meal a month aint gonna do no damage at all, most people have 1 a week unless cutting for competition etc..

after 6 days of diet, my cheat day cannot come quick enough, think about what i'm gonna av all week...

choose a day mate, and look forward to it...its great


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

at the moment i tend to cheat slightly every other day... had a chinese last night, dominos large pizza sunday night and so on... altho i am bulking at the moment. tend to only eat a bit of chocolate once a week, but other than that i dont see any problem at all eating '****' food lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

gotta eat badly occasionally mate otherwise it can become an obsession. As long as its not every night then no problems.

I eat and drink what ever i want on a saturday, [email protected] it out on the sunday and then get back to be good for the rest of the week.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate i go haywire for a whole day every week eating anything and everything and i am dieting for a show,have always done this,believe me it wont harm you,it will only benefit you,its impossible to get fat in a day,what you will have next day is weight gain from transient stomach content,water retention and glycogen storage,all of which will dissipate over a few days and by that time you will look tighter than you did the week before,BELIEVE ME!!!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> mate i go haywire for a whole day every week eating anything and everything and i am dieting for a show,have always done this,believe me it wont harm you,it will only benefit you,its impossible to get fat in a day,what you will have next day is weight gain from transient stomach content,water retention and glycogen storage,all of which will dissipate over a few days and by that time you will look tighter than you did the week before,BELIEVE ME!!!!


Totally agree, i had a cheat day each week when I dieted I ate anything insight cookies, fry ups, boxes of cereal and I always weighed less 3 days later and looked much fuller.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah ok that explains something because for example last month i did it my weight shot up next morning from 10St 11lb - 11St 4Lb, then next day i was 11St 5Lb then over the next 3/4 days it came back off but thats because i thought that was me working it back off but your saying its just stomach content and water?

Thanks again


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

on these cheat days once a week... how much does everyone actually eat? a takeaway and chocolate? 3 takeaways, 4 bags of malteasers? or what lol... i tend to find i dont go too crazy... just the standard takeaway, bag of sweets, few danish cinnemon swirls.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I usually spend the the whole day in doors eating from 5 am until 11:55 pm  I usually have a cheat meal then healthy meal ie chicken and rice then cheat meal and so on. Usually by around 5 pm I cant fit any more in and find myself sweating like a mad man and have to lay down as im to bloated to move


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

why not 11:59pm? lol could sneak a quick Snickers in then


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Louis_C said:


> why not 11:59pm? lol could sneak a quick Snickers in then


Lol those 4 mins are spent me rolling myself to my bed:tongue:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Lol those 4 mins are spent me rolling myself to my bed:tongue:


rent a stair lift on cheat days! actually no, im sure that'll take just as long


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah supurb thanks guys well you deffently have made me feel better by having my nice chinese tomorrow  , cant wait now counting the minutes. I am still just so scared it will all pile back on i cant complain about having no cheats as it worked. By the way here are my progress pics if anyone is interested.

14Stone



12Stone



10Stone 10Lb (This is the day i started then trying not to loose weight)



10Stone 12Lb



Thanks again guys


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks GreekGoddess, see im quite pround of my abs dropping from a 44" waist to my now small 28" waist is a big thing and i dont wanna loose it hehe. See some of the guys who eat like a whole Large Domino's Pizza now i would love that and i used to that regularry (i wonder why i got to a 44" waist lol) but to think of doing that now surely that must cause damage for the week and 1 large domino's is 2800Calories lol.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmm thanks GreekGoddess well ill wait and see how my weight is next week and if im within 1Lb of what i am i might try going for a large Dominoes  :O omg that would be a dream lol.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

the only damage a cheat meal makes is to the throne when a days worth of stuffing my face has been done :laugh:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

How long do you guys reccommend for cheating?

I been on my diet since sunday and tomorrow is my first cheat. I was thinking something like eat watever I want from a time onwards until bed.. maybe 5? or is this too early?

I don't want to eat too much but same time want to get some good food in me as I have been craving all week!

Was thinking of getting a pick and mix (been walking past new one in town every day...driving me nuts)

Maybe subway - 5 pm

Pizza either tesco maybe dominoos 9pm

sweets n chocolate from 5 onwards

choc biscuits to wash down with lovely coffee with good film on.. lush

Over the top?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it depends mate. when carb cycling i believe you have a full day refeed. i did last year and oit worked fine. i am following dave palumbos keto diet and he says to have just one meal.

i actually let myself eat whatever i want after 7pm and this has worked fine for me.

only 25 minutes to go by the way i cnt wait ha going to pizza hut.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi ya Guys and Gals.

Ok so Friday night i had my Chinese first one in O-MY-GOD so long, and it was amazing soooooooo..... good took my 2 hours to eat I just savoured every bite lol.

Now I woke up the next day immediately put on 3 LB which I expected and thought nothing of I did however do 30mins extra cardio the next day just for mental sake. Now the thing is 4 days later and I still have this 3LB!!! does anyone know why this is lingering about??? as I was really looking forward to my dominoes this weekend lol but i said i could only have it if I got down to my original weight before I had the chinese (+-1LB).

Anyone have any ideas why the weight could just be lingering there?

Thanks buddies.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Its prob still water in you body due to high salt in chinese food ,it takes weeks of bad eating habits to store bodyfat buddy having one day a week when your on a calorie restriction diet the rest of the week is a deffinate must it keeps you sane keeps your metabolism fired up and keeps you sticking to the diet.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Mate your under 11 stone................Why are you worrying about 3lbs.............

You've made a massive achievment in loosing all the weight you have and I've got a lot of respect for you........

Just seems to me like your really paranoid that your going to baloon up if you stray from your diet.........Just enjoy your new body now mate and treat yourself at least once a week to a few cheat meals on one specific day.......

I'm surprised nobody has asked this yet but what is your current daily diet?

GHS


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Well my current diet i keep high protein and medium Carbs to a total of 2400-2600 Cals a day, and im completly happy with my normal diet i have been adding 0.5-3/4Lb of mass every week and i can really tell the difference.

I must admit it is true what you say i am paranoid about it, but i just cant understand why it just doesnt go back to my normal weight makes me really think twice about having a cheat meal per week i would prefer just to skip it in a way and know my weight is staying on track.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

But if your bulking up I'm guessing your going to be weight training yes?

Why are you so bothered about putting the weight on? 3lbs is nothing mate.......I can loose that after having a sh*t :lol:

Just relax and stop taking yourself so seriously mate...........

How old are you?

GHS


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Im just maintaining building mass, to be honest i try and not think of it as a BULK as i try and just add 300-400 above my normal calories as this is what has been working. Yes i have been doing a heavy weight training regime from the start of my weight loss.

Im 22 mate, i know 3Lb is nothing but then i think right then ill let myself have 1 cheat this week which could be another 3LB so thats then 6lb!!! in 2 weeks and thats nearly half a stone  !!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Matutu said:


> Im just maintaining building mass, to be honest i try and not think of it as a BULK as i try and just add 300-400 above my normal calories as this is what has been working. Yes i have been doing a heavy weight training regime from the start of my weight loss.
> 
> Im 22 mate, i know 3Lb is nothing but then i think right then ill let myself have 1 cheat this week which could be another 3LB so thats then 6lb!!! in 2 weeks and thats nearly half a stone  !!!!


 Mate a cheat meal is not going to put on 3lbs for you every week.........

If it did then I would be 300lbs easy right now........

Please listen to what the experienced people such as weeman have said on here...............1 CHEAT MEAL WON'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE TO YOUR WEIGHT!............

I know you've put on 3lbs........But do you not think that might be muscle gain from your diet and training?

Trust me mate you won't put on 3lbs every week from having one cheat meal.............If your training and diet is spot on then you should be putting on weight.........But good weight...........

Try not to worry so much about the scales...........Look in the mirror.......If you see yourself betting more muscular then who cares what you weigh?

I'm just under 18 stone (at 19 years of age...........About 13-14% bodyfat) and I look in the mirror and think "F*cking hell I look good!" :lol: ............Who cares what your weighing as long as your happy with how you look?........

Its up to you at the end of the day........If you'd rather stick to your diet 100% 7 days a week......Every week..........Then thats up to you but you'll soon get bored and stray from it.......

Fair dues for having the determination you have and the disipline........I know I couldn't do it..........

Even the top pro's on this site such as James L has a cheat meal once a week...........(maybe more than that in the off season judging by his recent fatty pictures :lol: only joking Mr L :whistling: )

Just enjoy it mate and keep us updated..........I'm not going to preach to you anymore........

GHS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Mate a cheat meal is not going to put on 3lbs for you every week.........
> 
> If it did then I would be 300lbs easy right now........
> 
> ...


Not sure if that tone is needed. He is asking for advice and is clearly concerned about gaining fat considering his past.

Also bear in mind he isn't pumping in 1g of Test as well. 13-14% bodyfat? Not sure about that bro 

I would say have one cheat meal a week and make it something you enjoy. Some people don't feel the need to have a cheat meal and can stick to their diet regardless.

Good luck on the rest of your journey, you have made an incredible transformation. :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Not sure if that tone is needed. He is asking for advice and is clearly concerned about gaining fat considering his past.
> 
> Also bear in mind he isn't pumping in 1g of Test as well. 13-14% bodyfat? Not sure about that bro
> 
> ...


 What does pumping 1g of test have to do with gaining fat? I fail to see the relavence of that?

I was giving advice darling and good advice at that...........

Have seen recent pics of me? NO.......

Do you know what Body Fat % I am? NO........

Don't comment on the tone of my posts without getting your facts right *bro*.......

GHS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

He isn't on AAS so is more likely to gain fat than somebody on AAS, all things being equal 

I haven't seen recent pictures of you no, but the ones that you posted up were above 13/14% bodyfat and since then you will doubtless have been out drinking a fair few times 

I will comment on your posts as I so wish. You are only a Beta after all :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> He isn't on AAS so is more likely to gain fat than somebody on AAS, all things being equal
> 
> I haven't seen recent pictures of you no, but the ones that you posted up were above 13/14% bodyfat and since then you will doubtless have been out drinking a fair few times
> 
> I will comment on your posts as I so wish. You are only a Beta after all :lol:


 If you reffering to this picture I'd ike to know what BF% you'd think I was?

I think 13-14% is a reasonable guess?










Could you explain to me what fat burning qualities Testosterone posses?

I'd love to see your proof on how my AAS usage is relevent to fat burning sugar plumb?

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

i would say 16%


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> i would say 16%


 So I was about 2% off then...........Not much really........

GHS


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with GHS's comments,except,however,his Testosterone theory.

Drug use allows the body to metabolise food much better,it also allows for increased recovery periods which in combination allow more training and subsequent gains - an increase in muscle mass equates to an improved metabolic rate.

However,testosterones main party trick,when it comes to fat loss,is the fact that it increases the number of Beta Receptors( The parts of a fat cell that accelerate the release of fat) while reducing Alpha Receptors (The parts of a fat cell that put the brakes on fat loss)

So by increasing the number of beta-receptors, testosterone makes it easier to lose stored fat.

Testosterone also limits the activity of lipoprotein lipase - an enzyme that promotes fat storage.

Therefore assisted trainers can,and do,get away with more dietary discrepancies than none users 

By the way,looking good GHS.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I don't see anything wrong with GHS's comments,except however his Testosterone theory.
> 
> Drug use allows the body to metabolise food much better,it also allows for increased recovery periods which in combination allow more training and subsequent gains - an increase in muscle mass equates to an improved metabolic rate.
> 
> ...


Very interesting Para.........Thanks mate......... :thumb:

Where did you get that info or did you type it out yourself? If its your own work then fair dues your a clever cnut :lol:

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Para's just a clever cnut!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS - any chance you can load the photo via the site rather than photobucket? work blocks it!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> GHS - any chance you can load the photo via the site rather than photobucket? work blocks it!


 Not sure how to do it buddy...........If sombody could do it for me I'd be very greatful.............

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Not sure how to do it buddy...........If sombody could do it for me I'd be very greatful.............
> 
> GHS


What about uploading from your computer??


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

tried  ..........did it work???


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Goose said:


> Para's just a clever cnut!


Eh - less of the clever! (combo of knowledge/experience and research)

Can you see the big lump now Goose? :tongue:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

There you go Goosey.........Everybody give some reps adlewar please........

(even though he's a bronzer :lol)

Cheers mate....

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Para I can't rep you again :lol: ...........Everyone rep Para too please :wub:

GHS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl, he's not 16%.

One thing i will say however, Ghs what size are those guns. 13.5, 14inches?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I see. You on a course there? Looks like your holding water, which is a good thing because when you come off your look more ripped.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Pmsl, he's not 16%.
> 
> One thing i will say however, Ghs what size are those guns. 13.5, 14inches?


I'd say he was around 15% BF.

What size are they? I'm hoping to hit the 20" mark this summer.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'd say he was around 15% BF.
> 
> What size are they? I'm hoping to hit the 20" mark this summer.


 You luckey bastard!

I'm hoping to obtain and keep 17's after this course ends pmsl even then my arms will look tiny:cursing:

All about the legs!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah I'm holding a lot of water there..........

My guns look **** in that pic TBH.............There currently 18" cold..........I don't measure them pumped because its not a true size........

So what BF% we saying then guys? Was I nearly there with my 12-14% estimate?

GHS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

When you come off and drop any excess water i thought around 13/14%.

:confused1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks YoungGun..........Looking at it now I think about 14% is about right........

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Get some skin calipers and give it a go. Is that a recent picture or do you have any others.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Get some skin calipers and give it a go. Is that a recent picture or do you have any others.


 That was taken about 6ish weeks ago...........I've put on about 8 pounds since then but kept the same amount of fat IMO........

Maybe added a little fat to the belly but other than that I'm roughly the same BF%.........

I havn't got any way of measuring my BF% and TBH I don't really care what it is...........I still think I look good with my top off any most people (women and gays :wub: ) think the same........

Thats all that matters to me.........I just wanted to prove a point to LittleChris...........Who has gone very quiet all of a sudden?

GHS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

As Para said.

I would say around 15-16% there. You have managed to get the light to work a few tricks 

Holding plenty of water but that will drop when you come off. Are you planning on running a 1g dose throughout or dropping down to say 250mg for 10weeks, then blasting again. Theory being this is more productive due to the downregulation of the receptor sites and other issues like catabolism after a prolonger period on a large dose.

What is a typical days eating out of interest Goose? You aiming for around 300lbs before cutting? You look tall in that photo...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> As Para said.
> 
> I would say around 15-16% there. You have managed to get the light to work a few tricks
> 
> ...


 Yeah I have been cruising for the last 5 weeks on 250mg/week of Test E..........

Goose is less than 100kg now so I dought he'll bulk to 300lbs? :lol:

Where did you get that from?

GHS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I meant GHS, my apologies. What is a typical days eating then?

How many weeks of bulking do you have left? Aiming for a particular weight or not? You have plenty of room on that tall frame to add some muscle. Always find that taller guys look like string beans unless they have a decent amount of mass! You were confident of doing some real damage in your class if I remember correctly- still feeling buoyant?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I meant GHS, my apologies. What is a typical days eating then?
> 
> How many weeks of bulking do you have left? Aiming for a particular weight or not? You have plenty of room on that tall frame to add some muscle. Always find that taller guys look like string beans unless they have a decent amount of mass! You were confident of doing some real damage in your class if I remember correctly- still feeling buoyant?


 I think it would take me a good few years to get to 300lbs and you know that for a fact..............

I think your just acting like a mug asking me stupid questions trying to get my back up.............Well its not going to work............

All I know is that a good few years younger than you and have a better physique than you will have for a long time mate............

Calling me a string bean?...........Post up some recent pics and lets compare yes? We'll see who the string bean is then :lol:

My competive plans will be outlined in a journal I plan to start in about 4 weeks when I finish my cruise and start my next blast........

My daily diet is up and down at the moment but I'm still gaining lean muscle even whilst cruising so I must be doing something right......

If you want to carry on making little remarks and snide comments about my physique then I'll start a Poll with our pictures up and the Forum can deceide who has a better physique...........If you can't provide Recent pics I shall take the pathetic ones from your progress journal..........

Or you can just ignore my posts and I'll ignore yours unless either of us have anything helpfull to say...........

Its up to you big fella..............?

GHS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ghs, i thought you just took celltech:confused1:

How tall are you anyway Ghs? I'm 6"2 and look like a fcking string bean:cursing:

Are you also running Hcg throughout?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Ghs, i thought you just took celltech:confused1:
> 
> How tall are you anyway Ghs? I'm 6"2 and look like a fcking string bean:cursing:
> 
> Are you also running Hcg throughout?


 I never used to TBH mate but I have started HCG with this cruise and it feels nice to have big balls again :lol:

I'm 6'2" also mate...........You don't look like a sting bean at all mate........

But whats funny about it is if *Little*Chris met me in real life then he'd know I wasn't a string bean.........I'm taller than most avarage people and I have a *lot* more muscle mass than most people.............

I'm 6'2" and 18 stone............Would you call me a string bean to my face? :lol:

GHS


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl i was kidding about the celltech mate, should of banged a smiley in there lol.

Sounds good, what dose are you running of hcg if you dont mind me asking?

Start a journal gay


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Pmsl i was kidding about the celltech mate, should of banged a smiley in there lol.
> 
> Sounds good, what dose are you running of hcg if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Start a journal gay


 I know mate I was only joking about :lol:

I take 500iu twice a week (mon and thurday) 

GHS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> I think it would take me a good few years to get to 300lbs and you know that for a fact..............
> 
> I think your just acting like a mug asking me stupid questions trying to get my back up.............Well its not going to work............
> 
> ...


6ft 2 and 18stone isn't anything to write home about. Lose the bloat and fat and you will be lucky to be on stage at 13.5stone.

My point about being a string bean was that once you start dieting, losing the water weight and fat you will be surprised at what your actual stage weight is. You seem to struggle with any form of criticism. Of course you are gaining on 250mg of Test, that amount of exogenous testostorone is far more than you would normally have in your system so gains will of course come. 

I will get some progress pictures done within the next month once this cycle has kicked in and we can compare those if you so wish. Currently sitting at just over 15stone at 5ft10 and considerably leaner than 16% BF


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> *6ft 2 and 18stone isn't anything to write home about*. Lose the bloat and fat and you will be lucky to be on stage at *13.5stone.*
> 
> My point about being a string bean was that once you start dieting, losing the water weight and fat you will be surprised at what your actual stage weight is. You seem to struggle with any form of criticism. Of course you are gaining on 250mg of Test, that amount of exogenous testostorone is far more than you would normally have in your system so gains will of course come.
> 
> I will get some progress pictures done within the next month once this cycle has kicked in and we can compare those if you so wish. Currently sitting at just over 15stone at 5ft10 and considerably leaner than 16% BF


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you can show me 1 person on this site that is 6ft2" and 18 stone with my BF% I'll be very surprised...............

I'm 14% Fat mate therefore 10% of 250lbs is 25lbs............So if I went down to comp weight at about 5% I'd have to loose maybe 22lbs? Something like that? Call it 2 stone (24lbs) to be sure..........

So that means I'd be on stage at 16 stone (give or take).........How the fcuck did you come up with 13.5 stone :lol:

You havn't got a clue mate..............4 weeks from today we shall both post up pics with that days paper yeah?

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> I think it would take me a good few years to get to 300lbs and you know that for a fact..............
> 
> I think your just acting like a mug asking me stupid questions trying to get my back up.............Well its not going to work............
> 
> ...


Mate calm down! You sound like my mrs on the blob sometimes!! :laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS where did you get 18 stone from? 251lbs is 17stone 9? just over 17 and half I'd call it not 18 :tongue:

Personally I think from the above picture you would lose around 2.5-3 stone in weight to get shredded and cut for competition, still sitting at a decent 210lbs say which is still 15stone 2lbs - 95kg ish.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You think you will have a stage weight of 224lbs?

I take it you have never dieted down to single figure bodyfat before :lol: You will be surprised at just how much water and fat are lost.

Easter weekend I will get some pictures done


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Goose said:


> GHS where did you get 18 stone from? 251lbs is 17stone 9? just over 17 and half I'd call it not 18 :tongue:


I think GHS is a little 'special' when it comes to measurements. Struggles to seperate fiction from reality :laugh:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Take into account Con he was sitting around the 250lb mark wasn't he and he's looking to cut for competiion to around 200-205lbs bodyweight with an impressive physique beforehand


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm 253lbs currently so 17st12...........(18 stone in my book Goosey :wub: sorry I havn't updated my profile thing :lol: )

LittleChris check out the thread I've made in the Gen Convo section mate

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> Take into account Con he was sitting around the 250lb mark wasn't he and he's looking to cut for competiion to around 200-205lbs bodyweight with an impressive physique beforehand


 Thats a good point mate.....

I was just going off BF% ect...........14% now...........To get to 4% I'd have to loose 10% of 250lbs................

Wich would be 225lbs?

Having taken Con's example into acount I know I'm wrong and apologise......Thats just how I worked it out thats all mate,

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Thats a good point mate.....
> 
> I was just going off BF% ect...........14% now...........To get to 4% I'd have to loose 10% of 250lbs................
> 
> ...


No thats fine but there are other factors involved other than just bodyfat! You WILL lose muscle mass whether it be 0.005% you will lose some which is also weight. Water weight is also restricted aswell.


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Going from that picture I'd put you at about 16 and half stone with 16% bodyfat.

I'm 6ft 1", 112kg, and have about 14% bodyfat


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> Going from that picture I'd put you at about 16 and half stone with 16% bodyfat.
> 
> I'm 6ft 1", 112kg, and have about 14% bodyfat


 16 and a half stone? I was 242lbs in that picture my friend......

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> Going from that picture I'd put you at about 16 and half stone with 16% bodyfat.
> 
> I'm 6ft 1", 112kg, and have about 14% bodyfat


You certainly look lower than 14% especially with your abs on show.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You may have been that weight on the scales, but scales count for nothing on stage. It is all about appearance.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Goose said:


> You certainly look lower than 14% especially with your abs on show.


 Thanks Goosey

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm sure you were im not denying that fact at all, just saying to me you look around 16 and a half... im about 246lbs at the moment, so im just comparing thats all.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't forget LittleChris your 3 years older than me :lol:

Imagine how good I'll look in 3 years.............

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Goose said:


> You certainly look lower than 14% especially with your abs on show.


You would think so but I really don't think I am... I have got abs on show to some kinda point but tend to hold weight in other places, lower back, bum, etc and not my stomach


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Thanks Goosey
> 
> GHS


Sorry bud - that was aimed at Louis_C


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> You would think so but I really don't think I am... I have got abs on show to some kinda point but tend to hold weight in other places, lower back, bum, etc and not my stomach


Well I guess it's possible to say you could have lower BF% upper body in comparison to your lower body.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> Thanks Goosey
> 
> GHS


 :lol:

Goose's comment was to Louis 



GHS said:


> Don't forget LittleChris your 3 years older than me :lol:
> 
> Imagine how good I'll look in 3 years.............
> 
> GHS


Yes you have a time advantage on me I will admit that. But running a 75mg Dbol kickstart, 1g Test cycles at your age, I dread to see what you will be running in 3 years!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

and once you leave the Junior Classes age doesn't matter


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> You may have been that weight on the scales, but scales count for nothing on stage. It is all about appearance.


kinda similar to how i look at things... its all about how you look in the mirror, not about how much you lift or weigh


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> kinda similar to how i look at things... its all about how you look in the mirror, not about *how much you lift or weigh*


YES IT IS!!! you know it! haha nah only joking.. So true if thats what you worry about (lifting stats and weight) you may aswell go into strong man.

Bodybuilding is about being aesthetically pleasing to the eye..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WTF is going on here????

GHS is a big guy, at 6'2" for 19 he is holding some impressive mass...

What the fck does it matter what hes running, and what the fck does it matter what he will run in future,its up to him...

Seems some of you have a problem with him being a lump at 19.

Now hes already stated hes not ready in himself to compete and fair enough, He has 2 years to gain mass and still do damege in juniors, and judging by way hes growing i cant see any reason why he wont.

Little chris, I have not seen you pics, have you posted any????

You seem a sensible guy from a lot of posts, but we are all here for same goal, and your all yopung lads that should be helping each other not B1tching IMO........

I would like to see you all do well..

Goose also seems to be a big guy from pics i have seen, so healthy competition would be better rather than girlie bickering IMO..

Come on lads

I think should all post pics up onsame thread as TBH im interested in what a lot of you are doing and capable of:thumbup1:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Goose said:


> YES IT IS!!! you know it! haha nah only joking.. So true if thats what you worry about (lifting stats and weight) you may aswell go into strong man.
> 
> Bodybuilding is about being aesthetically pleasing to the eye..


well... i do like to keep pushing myself to lift more i guess... but not that ****d... if 20kg DBs did the same job on my chest i'd do those  joke!


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

jw007 said:


> WTF is going on here????
> 
> GHS is a big guy, at 6'2" for 19 he is holding some impressive mass...
> 
> ...


my pics there << bit old now though, need to get some new'uns done


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Louis_C said:


> my pics there << bit old now though, need to get some new'uns done


impressive physique mate:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Couldn't agree more Joe.........Means a lot mate.

GHS


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I just have a problem with the way he comes across. If I don't like something I will speak up.

Best of luck to him though.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:



> I just have a problem with the way he comes across. If I don't like something I will speak up.
> 
> Best of luck to him though.


 If you have a problem with the way I come across just ignore me then? :lol:

Don't make snide comments such as..............6ft2 and 18 stone aren't a lot to write home about at 14% BF?..........

I'd love you to say that to any person with those stats and see the reaction you get?

GHS


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> If you have a problem with the way I come across just ignore me then? :lol:
> 
> Don't make snide comments such as..............6ft2 and 18 stone aren't a lot to write home about at 14% BF?..........
> 
> ...


dont help yourself sometimes mate do you??

Guy was stating a perfectly legitimate reason and you bring up old sh1t.

Just let it go and start again FFS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry Joe but he's p*ssed me off............You wouldn't let somebody talk to you like that.

Chris mate........I don't know you.......You don't know me. We will never meet proberly..........

This is the internet..........Has no relevance at all in real life..........I just let myself get worked up over things that I shouldn't sometimes........

I apologise for being a cock and wish you well also........

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

am i going to witness a big gay smoochy smooch now?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

GHS said:


> Sorry Joe but he's p*ssed me off*............You wouldn't let somebody talk to you like that.*
> 
> Chris mate........I don't know you.......You don't know me. We will never meet proberly..........
> 
> ...


I do and I have,on net I couldnt give a fck

Real life is different, you need to distiguish mate

A lot of the time people say stuff to rile you as you bite, But yeah for sure in the real world they prob wouldnt....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I do and I have,on net I couldnt give a fck
> 
> Real life is different, you need to distiguish mate
> 
> A lot of the time people say stuff to rile you as you bite, But yeah for sure in the real world they prob wouldnt....


 Fair enough you big fat gay......... :wub:

Please humour me lads I'm only young and still have a lot to learn........

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

GHS said:


> Fair enough you big fat gay......... :wub:
> 
> Please humour me lads I'm only young and still have a lot to learn........
> 
> GHS


about...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> about...


 Life, Training, AAS, Nutrition, Competing............Everything really......

I'm still a baby in this game...........I know I don't contribute loads to the forum apart from stupid threads and gay boy jokes..........

But I love it here.....I love having a laugh and joker with all of you.

I know if I needed to know anything about anything I could put up a thread on here and get loads of helpfull answers.......Not just BB related.

I'm not too good at talking/writing about how I feel on certain subjects such as training/AAS/diet ect......So I enjoy reading and learning about them rather than posting on those types of threads......

I do my bit where i can but who am I to contribute to threads about training/diet/competition when I've only been in this game for 3 years......

When we've got highly respected competitors and gurus on here that know a million times more than me about these subjects.......I prefer to let them answers peoples questions and then I learn from there answers.......

I know I'm a cocky bastard and I may not come accross as a sound lad but I am.............And in real life I'm sure I'd get along and have a laugh with most of the lads on here........

Now............Does ANYBODY fancy a bum? :whistling:

GHS


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

you only 19? lol your still a young un hahaha good luck ghs you will be even bigger soon enougth  When i was 19 id have snapped at that haha not that ive ever been anywere near that size lol but you look good mate, this is only my opinion pal but just let things go over ur head it was a honest comment took the wrong way thats all your 19 ffs. Good luck with everything :thumb:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

GHS said:


> Life, Training, AAS, Nutrition, Competing............Everything really......
> 
> I'm still a baby in this game...........I know I don't contribute loads to the forum apart from stupid threads and gay boy jokes..........
> 
> ...


i do


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks leafman........Louis........Step in to my dongeon....... :wub:

GHS


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

GHS said:


> Thanks leafman........Louis........Step in to my dongeon....... :wub:
> 
> GHS


It's 'Dungeon' by the way...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> It's 'Dungeon' by the way...


 Oh I give up........ :lol:

I said give me a break guys..........:sad:

I was educated in the Welsh language and Welsh is my first language......

I find it very difficult to spell English words.....

GHS


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Jsus lol what happened to this thread lol :S. I only asked about weight lol.

Anyways, the weight i think will be off by saturday ready for the Dominoes Feast  

How does a Medium Texas BBQ Pizza with a chicken Combo (Chicken Strips and Potatoe wedges) sound that a resonable cheat for a single person?


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Is Medium Texas BBQ Pizza with a chicken Combo (Chicken Strips and Potatoe wedges) a ok cheat meal for one person or is that abit over kill and should lower it abit?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds good mate, me and alot of guys on here eat Family sized pizza's on our own lmao


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

LMAO!!! OMG! lol 1 Large Dominos Pizza is 2450-2800 Calories!!!! lol thats my whole daily allowance lol.


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

By eating a ultra large meal for example Large pizza and extras for a total of 3000cals in one meal is this a healthy thing today? i would thought all that excess would turn straight to fat? Just trying to understand how the scientifics work behind these large portioned cheats?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well ill list what i have had cheat meals whilst a couple of weeks out form a show- mr core dnt read this

sat 12am

2 packets of hob nobs

family share packet of crisps

2 snickers

sunday 7.am

normal diet meals BUT on top of that

moring

biscuits , hob nobs and a mr kipling

9am 3 or 4 packets of crisps

10am black pudding and chicken hmmm

1.pm roast

3pm more crisps perhaps choccie

9 maccy ds

10pm be sick

there we go and i still loose weight:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats the way to do it Laurie!

I found that after a good blowout on cheat foods I felt dirty the next morning and motivated to stick to the diet.

A cheat meal for me was:

15inch stuffed crust pizza

Ben and Jerrys Icecream

Flapjacks

Cookies

Normally som wine gums and Malteasars and some cereal with milk

Felt sick and whilst weight was up the next day, as soon as the water had dissipated weight was normally down.

Best thing about the cheat meal I find is the next morning waking up, feeling your skin tight and veins showing


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok so your telling me if i eat a entire large Texas BBQ Pizza with a chicken Combo (Chicken Strips and Potatoe wedges) that this will not seriously effect me lol. thats incredible i mean i never cheat so this is new to me to loose all the weight i didnt have anything different for 8 months so this would be incredible to have once a week lol. Ok so you guys think this dominoes FEAST would be a good one and not really effect me lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

No it will most likely be of benefit as well.

Give it a go once a week, keeping your diet the same, cardio and weights constant and see how it works

Good luck with it, I can tell you are going to enjoy that pizza. Don't feel guilty about it!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it will do more good than bad mate trust us.

Last sat i had a bag of yogurt covers cereal bites on the way to pizza hut at 7pm sat night.

pizza hut me and my gf shared a platter for started then i had a medium bbq chicken pizza then for dessert banofe pie and a strawberry choc cheescake milkshake.

On may home i got flapjack from the garage. when i got home i had half a tub of ben and jerrys 2 bars of chocolate and a few biscuits.

before bed i had a protein shake with oats and milk because i miss these lol.

I have lost another 2-3 pound this week and have averaged 2.8 pound a week over the last 9 weeks,


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats F***CKING AWESOME! lol cant beleive it hehe so looking forward to it tomorrow night only thing that keeps be going this week lol. Cant wait dominoes feast here i come!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

when you diet your body goes into starvation mode eventually and hangs on to bodyfat at the expense of lean tissue basicaly your matabilism slows down .

when you have your cheat day and up the caleries it tricks the body into thinking everything is ok again and your metabalism speeds up to compensate for the extra caleries

so its actualy benificial to have a planned cheat ,

i can understand were you are coming from m8 you have a bit of a phsycological block with eating junk because you are scared of adding body fat again .

once you have done it a couple of times you will gain confidence in the cheat day and enjoy it

fb


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi ya Guys,

Well i did i had my first cheat meal thing, and i think i even went abit overboard. I had

1 Large BBQ tex Pizza

1 Chicken + Wedges Combo

Garlic Bread

Chocolate Brownies

OMG it was very good but i felt incredible sick last night.

A quick question to you guys who do have cheat meals like once a week do you wake up the next morning and feel shocking? I woke up sweating very sick feeling, slightly dizzy. I just generally felt like going back to bed for a day or 2. Also i seem to have come out in spots on my face overnight  :O

Now its 2Pm i feel alot better done my gym work out already and feel great now and just straight back to normal defferently puts cravings at ease lol. Just curious if anyone else found though felt slightly different the next morning?

Kind Regards

Matthew


----------



## Matutu (Feb 24, 2009)

Well woke up today and feel great, my abs are also really showing today seems very weird lol. Put on 2lb so nothing major should be off in a few days. But i am curious if anyone else suffers wilth the symptons i put above the day after?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm had me a kfc last night yummy yummy well now i am raring to go - no cravings now now just want to get on me diet and train- its a great motivator


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

Ignore.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cheat meals is all i look forward too


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

Ignore.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

one cheat meal every 2 weeks, i have mood swings if i dont have a cheat meal!


----------

